# Shift boot for 1998 200SX SE MODEL



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Yea, since i can't find a solid answer or manufacturer or tip from anyone, make this the shift boot for 1998 200SX SE model sticky thread..

Who makes a nice leather one, or any kind of material that is nice? that clips on or installs easy.. please no Ractive

THANK YOU


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Besides the SE-R leather/pleather boot, once a year there's a group buy from someone, I forgot the name but he's in the UK or something. Check the old Group buys, or do a search cause I think he has a website


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Ah what the hell, I was bored so I searched for you.

http://boots.hypermart.net/index.shtm


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Thanks.. thanks,


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

www.redlinegoods.com

B14 V


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

pete? said:


> www.redlinegoods.com
> 
> B14 V


I've seen you post up somewhere before Pete.. don't you have to get a clip from an SE-R boot? or some shit, does this just clip on? wassup homie


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. thats right you have the 1.6

yea, you'll need the "retaining ring" off an se-r. just go to sr20forum.com and pick one up from a part out. shouldnt be more than $10 TOPS.

because the se has that rubber boot thing right? the leather needs a plastic peice to hold its shape.......hell you may even be able to make something :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Um...ever heard of a little company called Momo?


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Um...ever heard of a little company called Momo?


Do they make shit for my B14 200SX SE model? I tried to find a shiftknob with a 10MM thread.. i couldn't find it, i think i'd have much less luck finding a shiftboot


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Uni said:


> Do they make shit for my B14 200SX SE model? I tried to find a shiftknob with a 10MM thread.. i couldn't find it, i think i'd have much less luck finding a shiftboot



I'm using a black leather Momo shift boot on my automatic Sentra....
Most of their stuff is universal...or close to it.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I use a Redline shift boot. You can completely choose the leather and stitching color. It was easy to install, looks great and has been holding up well for about 2 years now. I also got the arm rest cover from them too, also very nice. I would recommend REDLINE.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I use a Redline shift boot. You can completely choose the leather and stitching color. It was easy to install, looks great and has been holding up well for about 2 years now. I also got the arm rest cover from them too, also very nice. I would recommend REDLINE.


Okay did you have to get the trim from an SE-R? or you take another route?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you definatly need the trim ring. you could getto fi it but it wopnt look at tight. just start looking for a part out on sr20forum and pick it up for $5-$10. you could just get a stock shift boot, but they are loooooooooong and with a short shifter the red line will look much better.


----------

